# Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Thought I'd mirror the USA results with the Canadian equivalent:

*2006*
Oct = 92
Nov = 65
Dec = 65
--------------
Total = 222*
=========
* VW states however, that the total for 2006 was 376
(Not sure where the 154 difference was allocated but will use the VW figure in Totals)


*2007*
Jan = 55
Feb = 61
Mar = 134
Apr = 107
May = 99
Jun = 110
Jul = 82
Aug = 136
Sep = 79
Oct = 41
Nov = 63
Dec = 46
--------------
Total = 1,013
--------------

*2008*
Jan = 58
Feb = 58
Mar = 129
Apr = 173
May = 162
Jun = 142
Jul = 104
Aug = 89
Sep = 60
Oct = 45
Nov = 29
Dec = 72
--------------
Total = 1,121
--------------

*2009*
Jan = 24
Feb = 32
Mar = 73
Apr = 110
May = 146
Jun = 118
Jul = 78
Aug = 42
Sep = 49
Oct = 33
Nov = 43
Dec = 54
--------------
Total = 802
--------------

*2010*
Jan = 38
Feb = 38
Mar = 110
Apr = ?
May = 79
Jun = ?
Jul = ?
Aug = ?
Sep = ?
Oct = ?
Nov = ?
Dec = 29
--------------
Total = 774
--------------

*2011*
Jan = 20
Feb = ?
Mar = ?
Apr = 102
May = 115
Jun = 92
Jul = 102
Aug = 73
Sep = 73
Oct = 31
Nov = 31
Dec = 29
--------------
Total = 708
--------------

*2012*
Jan = 16
Feb = 38
Mar = 89
Apr = 83
May = 99
Jun = 67
Jul = 59
Aug = 65
Sep = 
Oct = 
Nov = 
Dec = 
--------------
Total = 516
--------------


-------------------
Grand Total = 5,310*
==============

Although some months are noted with '?', the annual figures are reliable for the year.
Sources: newswire.ca (CNW Group aka Canada Newswire) and vw.ca


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks. Is there any advertising for the Eos in Canada? Ther isn't any here.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (chewym)*

Nope. Nada, Zilch.
JJ


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

No need for advertising - they'll have sold out their allotment by January. (Unless VWoA is kind enough to send Canada more than originally expected.) The orders for (late) Christmas presents alone probably have them sold out.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

I've updated the figures for Dec. However, there appears to be a bit of a discrepancy that I'm looking into.....from earlier press releases the total comes to 222 for 2006. The December press release however, puts the tally at 376 for 2006. There may have been sales in September that we weren't aware of or there may be some other explantion. I'll update when they respond.
Interesting either way in that we have surpassed the rumoured allocation to Canada of only 200 for the model year....








JJ


_Modified by Canadian Lurker at 8:14 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

I had read elsewhere that the allocation was 400.
http://www.winnipegsun.com/Aut....html
From the article (dated October 6, 2006):
_All 400 Eos's coming to Canada this year from the factory in Portugal are spoken for, and dealers are hard at work taking orders for next year's allotment of 800._ 
And since it's come up in other threads, another excerpt:
_Corporate execs say they see the Eos as a 50/50 male-female buy in an older, more affluent market segment._
Regardless of whether it's 200 or 400, we're at 400 sold/confirmed orders now. The question will be whether some of the U.S. allocation will float up to Canada, or whether the dealers really will be selling 2008 models this winter for delivery in the fall.


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

I wonder how many cars are going to Quebec. I always see more VW on the road there than in Ontario.


----------



## silver18t (Apr 13, 2000)

*Re: (Grinder)*

In this case they're all in Montreal. If you leave the city you'll see mostly honda civics








btw. vw st-eustache near Mtl currently has 3 eos in stock if anyone wants one now.

_Modified by silver18t at 6:05 PM 1-12-2007_


_Modified by silver18t at 6:05 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (silver18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver18t* »_In this case they're all in Montreal. If you leave the city you'll see mostly honda civics








btw. vw st-eustache near Mtl currently has 3 eos in stock if anyone wants one now.

Not sure if these are the same ones, but a quick search on auto trader shows 4 Eos available in Que. All silver on black, sport, DSG. They have varying km's on them which would suggest possible demo units.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I have to say that the allocation of Eos cars really puzzles me. It appears some markets have significant quantities while other markets are starving. I presumed that only U.S. manufacturers were challenges by managing inventory (usually too much) but it appears that this is a challenge for other manufacturers.
Yet another indication that (IMO) the dealer system of selling automobiles is doomed to failure in the 21st century economy. We'll need sales people, we'll need demo cars to see/touch/drive before committing, but I doubt we'll need dealers (or at least what the current NA dealership model produces).


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

OK, so two e-mails and a week and a half with no response on my clarification request. I've noted both the 222 in sales per previous news releases along with the total of 376 as stated in the Jan release.....for now this will remain one of life's little msteries.....








JJ


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

The number is the higher of the two, as I see reported sales figures and I know either Oct or Nov had well over 100 sales.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (sirAQUAMAN64)*

So, I've updated the figures for January and we're over 400 now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_So, I've updated the figures for January and we're over 400 now.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ

Thanks for keeping the post updated.
It appears we have exceeded the "reported" alotment of 400 units. Will be interesting to see how many extra units VW can scare up for our market.
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (just4fun)*

So, March was a booming month for us in Canada with 134 units in one month. We've now surpassed the rumoured allocation of 400-600 units.








JJ


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

We are allocated 65-70 units per month in Canada. Apparently dealers holding inventory will lose their allocations to dealers selling inventory (I think this is to encourage Eastern dealers to make Eos' available for trading).


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Chris_Gursche)*

Chris, could you update me on comm # Y29690 like you've done before?
Thanks
Craig


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Bump for updated Canadian sales figures.
JJ


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Thanks for your efforts keeping this updated JJ.
Kevin


----------



## eos4us (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

We bought ours in early Sept, the 10th i think. They said it was the first one registered in BC, Canada. Who knows, its a blast to drive and we enjoy it very much.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (eos4us)*

In case any Canucks are looking for an Eos there are 4 listed for sale on autotrader.ca
1 in Medicine Hat AB
1 in Mount Royal QC
2 in Kelowna BC
They appear to be either new or low mileage demo's.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (just4fun)*

Looks like at least 1 is from the US (stated in the ad)...another one looks like it too, just from the rims.


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

Here are some figures of VW sales in Australia for all cars. You can see as the release date of the EOS was getting closer the sales started to pickup 
January
Polo = 185
Golf = 876
New Beetle = 25
New Beetle Cabrio = 9
Jetta = 388
Eos = 11
Passat = 237
Touareg = 26
Caddy = 103
Caddy Life = 24
Transporter = 81
Transporter c/c = 16
Kombi = 14
Kombi Beach = 3
Multivan = 97

February
Polo = 123
Golf = 862
New Beetle = 63
New Beetle Cabrio = 28
Bora = 1
Jetta = 249
Eos = 30
Passat = 367
Touareg = 37
Caddy = 133
Caddy Life = 24
Transporter = 85
Transporter c/c = 9
Kombi = 9
Kombi Beach = 2
Multivan = 18

March
Polo = 95
Golf = 838
New Beetle = 68
New Beetle Cabrio = 27
Jetta = 307
Eos = 157
Passat = 310
Touareg n/a
Caddy = 150
Caddy Life = 59
Transporter = 119
Transporter c/c = 10
Kombi = 7
Kombi Beach = 7
Multivan = 29

April
Polo = 140
Golf = 895
New Beetle = 41
New Beetle Cabrio = 16
Jetta = 267
Eos = 85
Passat = 231
Touareg = 41
Caddy = 133
Caddy Life = 26
Transporter = 100
Transporter C/C = 13
Kombi = 5
Kombi Beach = 6
Multivan = 26


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Looks like at least 1 is from the US (stated in the ad)...another one looks like it too, just from the rims.

I kinda suspect that Paprika Red Eos is a US car.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (slitko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slitko* »_Here are some figures of VW sales in Australia for all cars. You can see as the release date of the EOS was getting closer the sales started to pickup 


Looks like March was a good month.
It will be interesting to see how well the Eos sells during the "winter" in Australia















Kevin


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (just4fun)*

May 99


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (sirAQUAMAN64)*

bump for update for June and good news on sales progress for VW overall in Canada:
Volkswagen Canada achieves 29.2% sales increase for June 2007 
AJAX, ON, July 3 /CNW/ - Volkswagen Canada is pleased to announce that
its sales totalled 3,778 new units for June 2007, compared with 2,924 new
units in June 2006, a jump of 29.2%. This also translates into a gain in YTD
sales from 15,438 in June of 2006 to 19,408 units in June of 2007, an increase
of 25.7%.
Sales of the GTI stayed strong with 155 units sold in June 2007, 34.8%
higher than June 2006. The popular Rabbit is also doing very well, with 823
units sold in June 2007, representing the highest sales month since its debut
in June 2006.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Good to see VW is continuing to make the Eos available to dealers in Canada. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like we could come close to doubling projected sales for the year.
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Wooohoo, so it seems that we slowed down in July to "just" 82 units. However, that puts us past 1,000 units which is easily 2x expectations!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Ï think, for most dealers, it is a "supply situation".... especially in the summer months. In most cases, the cars are selling as quickly as the dealers get them, and there are only so many allocated to Canada!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

Bump for big sales month in August!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
JJ


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

bumping for september results - down a fair bit but still pretty good. It'll be interesting to see if this lower figure was a supply side thing being in the middle of model change-over, or if we'll be seeing a trend. Me, I think it's just a little blip.
VW up year/year overall though is good news.
JJ


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

VW was up overall, but some vehicles, including Eos, were down a fair bit. Still thinking though that the Eos drop is a reflection of supply and changoevr to '08s rather than anything else.
JJ


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

So, November results recovered from the drop in October to basically the same level as last year. Looks like we're going to continue on a healthy pace, despite the value of the CAD$.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

So, VW Canada is on something of a roll lately:
--> y/y sales were up just over 5%
--> City Jetta/Golf selling very well + freshened the styling
--> across the board price reductions to reflect a stronger dollar
--> new model introductions: Touran, Routan, Passat CC, Jetta Wagon


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Wow - 3rd highest mothly sales figure!
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
JJ


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Thanks for keeping the post updated JJ.
5 fewer sold this quarter than the same quarter in 2007. Keeping pace, but would be good to see sales increase over last year.
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Maybe making up for lost time/ground as 173 sold last month - highest month so far!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Sorry, partly have been lax at making an update and partly they've been somewhat spotty with their news releases. Partial figures have been updated. I also came across a potential source in another forum on vortex and have asked to see if he can fill in some of the gaps. I hope to follow up soon.
JJ


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

After a bit of a lull in keeping this up, I've updated the figures. Overall, 2008 results were about a 10% increase over 2007 which is a pretty good result, especially considering the economy.
That said, although the Q4 & Q1 numbers are traditionally not strong Eos months up here, it does look like January 2009 may be a signal of big weakness to come.
It might be interesting to see how our model holds up sales in the recession.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

Wow - big jump in March. Maybe things are bottoming out? Will have to see since one month does not a trend make - but maybe at least an optimistic sign.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

Another decent month in Canada for WV. Although they're down overall, they've actually picked up market share.

_Quote »_A number of recently introduced models continued to provide growth for Volkswagen’s sales in Canada. The multiple-award winning BlueMotionTechnologies TDI Clean Diesel engine accelerated sales of both the Jetta and Jetta Wagon models during the month, resulting in an overall increase in sales of both models of 63.5% in April compared with 2008. The Volkswagen Tiguan compact SUV saw its sales hit a new high in April. AJAC’s 2009 Best New Family Car over $30,000, the Passat CC, also had its best sales month ever.
Year-to-date April 2009, Volkswagen has delivered 10,266 new vehicles in Canada and raised its overall share of the market to 2.4% over the first four months of the year.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

Another good month...

_Quote »_In the first half of this year, Volkswagen has already delivered 18,988 new vehicles in Canada, and raised its share of the total vehicle market to 2.6% year-to-date.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

Bump for updated figures on first page....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (Canadian Lurker)*

Sales are up in the first two months of '10 compared to '09 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Monthly Sales Figures for Eos in the Canadian Market (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Sales are up in the first two months of '10 compared to '09 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kevin

Up for 3 months now....


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

After a bit of an absence, the Canadian sales figures have been updated again. There are some "gappy" spots due to VW Canada being inconsistent with releasing figures publicly. The annual numbers are correct for the years as they were taken from yearly summary news releases. 

While sales have waned somewhat over the last few years, the Eos still seems to do rather well considering the age of the platform and the general economy.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

if they offered the 3.2 VR6 in Canada i would have helped those sales numbers


----------

